# AS I vs. AS II



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm upgrading my 75 gal to a 125 gal and ordered more Aquasoil to fill in the new tank. I have AS I (original) currently in my 75 gal tank, but I made the mistake of ordering AS II. I was already planning on putting the new AS on the bottom capped with the cycled AS. I haven't found any threads discussing the current batches of AS II, so I'm not sure if I want to keep this batch and move forward with the tank or send it back for the original AS. I'm quite happy with the water parameter changes from the AS I. My main concern is with one batch neutralizing the other batch. Any thoughts/opinions?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like ur gonna be the guine pig. lol

Well it seems at least it doesn't give off as much amonina as AS I.

I also know of one person before that got AS I and in a few months it also started to break down. It could be all aquasoil as of late.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

My AS II has been giving me great results with minimal cloudiness and very little ammonia spike during initial setup, I think I lucked out with some good batches, no cloudiness at first. It has managed to lower my pH, gH, and kH to perfection


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You should be fine. AS II just doesnt cloud your water as bad and does not have as much "good stuff" in it as the AS I. Hence it not putting out as much ammonia.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm thinking instead of doing layers, I may just mix everything together to distribute it evenly. That way all levels of plant roots have the same access to the nutrients from the two different types of AS.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Neon, when did u get ur aquasoil? How long have u had it? Its not breaking down and changing colors at all?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I got it last year during November or December and used it February. Been a month now for the substrate. No breaking down as far as I can see.


----------



## disvegas (Oct 10, 2008)

cah925 said:


> I'm thinking instead of doing layers, I may just mix everything together to distribute it evenly. That way all levels of plant roots have the same access to the nutrients from the two different types of AS.


I agreed mixing is better than doing layers. By the way, where's the good place to buy AS? and how much do i need for a 20g setup?

disvegas,


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The two places I know of are adgshop.com and Aqua Forest Aquarium.


----------



## disvegas (Oct 10, 2008)

cah925 said:


> The two places I know of are adgshop.com and Aqua Forest Aquarium.


Thanks cah925!


----------

